# IELTS test



## Catz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

Now for the second baby step in this procedure for applying for a visa.
We are writing our IELTS test this weekend, so wish me luck.... I'm a bit nervous, but at least had 1 of the IELTS books to go through which helped a lot. 

Someone asked about the IELTS test before on this forum, but I can't remember who it was. I do have some info about the test.
Do yourself a favour and get the following practice book, it gives a lot of examples and then you at least know how the questions etc is asked.

Book:
Cambridge practice tests for IELTS
Authors: Vanessa Jakeman and Clare McDowell.

Have a lovely day!!!
Catz


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck Catz,

I didn't realise the tests were so long...nearly 3 hours?

Thanks for the info.

Dolly


----------



## Catz (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Dolly,

Yes, you get 15 minutes for the oral test and then we write from 9:00 till 12:00 on Saturday.

Catz


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Let us know how you get on...keeping fingers crossed for you!

Dolly


----------



## gems30 (Apr 8, 2008)

Whats a IELTS test??


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

IELTS is the International English Language Testing System. 

It's basically a proficienty test to demonstrate the applicant's ability to listen, read, write and speak in English.

If English isn't your first language, you have to sit this test as part of your visa application.

Dolly


----------



## qarezma (Apr 14, 2008)

Is there a website tutorial available for IELTS?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

This is the website: IELTS - English for International Opportunity

It has a link to purchasing practice papers.

Also, have a look at amazon.com - you can buy a book + CD of practice test papers, study packs or books on how to prepare for the tests.

Dolly


----------



## Catz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi there,

The test went ok. It was a lot easier than the examples that they gave in the book. I must admit that the book did help a lot. When you know what to expect you can actually concentrate on the task at hand and not worry about the rest of the modules.

Thanks for all the fingers that you guys have crossed for me!!!

Catz


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Catz,

I was wondering how you got on.

Glad it went well for you.

Onto the next stage now 

Dolly


----------



## gems30 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Ielts*

I'm about to be completing a IELTS General Training test, can anyone advise on:

When completing the reading test can you make notes along the way?

Has anyone completed this recently if so, how did it go?


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Yeah you can make notes. 

I took one recently, got an overall score of 8.5 and am a bit disappointed with that.. (No joke, I was fully expecting a 9)

Don't worry about it, it'll go fine. Just a simple test.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gems30 said:


> I'm about to be completing a IELTS General Training test, can anyone advise on:
> 
> When completing the reading test can you make notes along the way?
> 
> Has anyone completed this recently if so, how did it go?


its simple, if you studied in english medium school, its a piece of cake. the time they give is enough to complete the task, but the listening test is difficult if you do not pay attention. Make sure you go through the study material available. practise once and you will understand the tasks well.

They give you the question papers and you sure can make notes on it, but it is not required. the are objective questions and you have to pick the answers from the paragraphs given. for us it is a piece of cake, we have studied english all along, from school to college and use it a lot in our daily life. We too were slightly worried because we need to score good, you can call it a desperate situation, but it went well, we are waiting for the result now.

wish you luck,... if u need help in anything, just ask. byt the way, we gave the ielts on 21st august and our speaking was on 20th august. the result will be out on 2nd september. 

anj


----------



## gems30 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Ielts*

Did you do a lot of revision for the test?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gems30 said:


> Did you do a lot of revision for the test?


no not really, i read through for 4-5 hours.. say half an hour every day for a week-10 days and my other half went through it for an hour each for a couple of days. but we knew we can manage the test without much problem. just go through the study material and if you find it easy, you will be able to make it. just need to familiarize with the format. they have sample tests with respective answers at the back of the book, I read the letters and the essays etc.

the only task in which people had a problem while the test was on was the listening task, they probably did not understand that they need to pay attention. it was simple, slightly twisted questions but u need to answer the questions while the cd is on. u need to go through the questions before they start the cd. dont worry, you will manage, just familiarize yourself with the pattern of the test.

For the writing module, we were asked to write a letter of reference to tourist office. a friend has asked us to do the same for a job, and in the essay the topic was, the media influences the youth to follow the advertisements, example they wear the same clothes and listen to the music which is advertised, how does this affect the youth and what can be done to stop this. we write about how icons are used for advertisement, how the youth follow them blindly and how it creates jealousy, rivalry and complexes amongst them and that parents should make the youth understand the reality, that the material things are not important etc. and how advertisements should stop using sports icons etc.


----------

